# Dutch IBS Discussion Group



## Guest (Oct 10, 2001)

For those of us speaking Dutch.If you ever feel like talking about it to someone, in Dutch...Hop to: http://communities.msn.be/IrritableBowelSyndrome Peter...(C&D type)


----------



## MrsVandy (Mar 28, 2014)

hi peter?

are you still on here,?

Because i'd like to talk to you,

(juist , nederlandse groep, haha )

kheb een hele slechet dag dag, zodus besloot ik een site op te zoeken om met mensen te praten die mij WEL begrijpen,

ik kan de link niet gebruiken in jouw post,

laat maar weten als ik alsnog kan praten met je,

groetjes,

Lies, een andere patiënte, D-type


----------

